# How to install and configure WOL?



## nox_cry (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello Guys,

First of all I have to say, that IÂ´m a newbie in FreeBSD. IÂ´m using for my NAS the FreeNAS Project which is based on FreeBSD. I need Wake On Lan support, for engery saving things. Could anybody explain me how to setup WOL on FreeBSD 8.2? Or does anybody have a tutorial for that thing?

Greetings.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 2, 2011)

First off: Topics about PC-BSD | *FreeNAS* | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD. Installing under FreeBSD and FreeNAS is not the same thing.

Second: search the forums for WOL, Wake On LAN, wakeonlan, etc. This issue has been covered several times before.


----------

